# 90 maxima w/ a mean vibration



## posmaxima (Oct 31, 2004)

hello. im new to nissan and im not sure if this is a common problem or has been covered before, but here goes. i have an auto 90 maxima that has a mean vibration. this only happens at speeds over 30mph and only when pressing the gas pedal. the whole car shakes violently. when i release the gas, the shaking stops. but then i press the gas again and the shaking comes back. it only happens every once in awhile though. the brake pedal vibrates when applied also. it feels like warped rotors, but the vibration of the pedal seems like it vibrates at the same frequency as the gas pedal vibration so im not sure if their related. it has been suggested to me that the cv joints could be bad or it is due to really bad wheel hop from worn struts. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## elusivemax91 (Jul 15, 2004)

i own a maxima se 91 and havent came across that kinda thing on my car and mine has 245,000 miles on the original motor


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

have a shop check the suspension over.
things to look at:
ball joints
tie rod ends
front control arm bushings
wheel bearings
CV joints

in that order. those are the most common points of failure on them (I've repaired dozens of each), and the tie rod ends and ball joints are the most common to cause those problems.


----------



## J3Max (Feb 13, 2008)

It sounds like it's your engine mounts. To test Have an assistant sit in the car with the car in Drive and wit the foot on the break and or the e-brake applied give it some gas. If there is alot of movement of the engine you know it's your mount(s)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

J3Max said:


> It sounds like it's your engine mounts. To test Have an assistant sit in the car with the car in Drive and wit the foot on the break and or the e-brake applied give it some gas. If there is alot of movement of the engine you know it's your mount(s)


Please don't reply to threads older than 1 yr if there hasn't been activity in a long time.

Thank you,
Jeff


----------

